# NGD Carvin DC800 (Agile=56k?? J/K)



## Galius (Feb 9, 2012)

So I gave myself a day and a half of play time to really dig into this guitar before I gave my final verdict. I know sometimes the initial excitement of gear may make us exagerate how good something is. As many might know I am a fan of Agile 8s and still think they are great for the money and would suggest them to anyone on a budget....or hell even a Schecter 8, but I cant see myself using them much anymore.

This is my first Carvin and I have to say im left completely floored at how amazing this guitar is. Everything from the flawless finish, attention to detail, the great neck and heel, fretwork, electronics....I cant find one thing that is even close to dissapointing. Ive played about every production 8 out there and am hard pressed to find any other guitar more worth the money. This is hands down the best guitar ive ever played or owned.

You guys have already gotten all the details about the pickups and such (which are pretty bad ass) so im just going to leave you with the porn. Any questions just ask.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow beautiful guitar and nice pictures too man.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Galius: 

I know how you feel... This guitar is THE best guitar I've played and it's not because it's "my new one". 

Awesome axe and awesome pics.


----------



## Beardyman (Feb 9, 2012)

That is gawwgeouss! Congrats dude. 
Great photos btw.


----------



## Galius (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. Me and my girl decided this was photo shoot worthy. Im already nailing out the specs on another one 

BTW am I the only one that thinks my top looks like the love child of Claro and Flamed Koa?  Im not complaining though 

Also I didnt post the specs

1pc maple neck
Mahogany wings
Claro top
Satin finish
Medium jumbo stainless frets
straplocks

Im sure the rest are obvious


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice guitar. I'm going to order one. But can you please tell me what is most different thing about it that the Agile lacks. What's the biggest difference between Carvin and Agile if you had to name just ONE difference? Tone? Feel? Action? Just one thing. Thanks.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful guitar and pics!!

Is it a drop top? can't really tell.



Galius said:


> BTW am I the only one that thinks my top looks like the love child of Claro and Flamed Koa?  Im not complaining though


 
I thought it was koa when I saw the first pic, but realized it must be walnut with the next ones.


----------



## Galius (Feb 9, 2012)

Andrenighthound said:


> Very nice guitar. I'm going to order one. But can you please tell me what is most different thing about it that the Agile lacks. What's the biggest difference between Carvin and Agile if you had to name just ONE difference? Tone? Feel? Action? Just one thing. Thanks.


 
Thats a tough question because theyre all better IMO. I would lump feel and action into one. The overall feel and playability is like butter on the Carvin.


----------



## Galius (Feb 9, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> Beautiful guitar and pics!!
> 
> Is it a drop top? can't really tell.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man. Yeah the top comes like that standard.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 9, 2012)

niiiice!! my completion date is supposed to be tomorrow but we'll see! im so very glad everyone has had great things to say about not just the pickups but the whole guitar overall. i know my money is well spent.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool man! Dig it. I was in cali a few days before the namm show and I went to one of the carvin shops. They didn't have any in the store, they said they all went to the namm show. I really wanted to try one of them out. But I guess I'll just take you guys word for it and order one.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 9, 2012)

That mahogany. How is it?


----------



## antman95 (Feb 9, 2012)

That's one classy guitar


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice. Makes me wonder if I should've gone with NIN.


----------



## Galius (Feb 9, 2012)

SYLrules88 said:


> niiiice!! my completion date is supposed to be tomorrow but we'll see! im so very glad everyone has had great things to say about not just the pickups but the whole guitar overall. i know my money is well spent.


 Yeah I was even worried after hearing all the good things because I hadnt even as much as seen a carvin in real life, but now I see that you cant go wrong. You have nothing to worry about 



aWoodenShip said:


> That mahogany. How is it?


Alot of people talk about how dark sounding mahogany is but I think maybe it depends on how good of a cut it is. The tone im getting from this guitar is superb. The funny thing is that I was expecting it to weigh close to one of my mahogany Agiles but its WAY lighter. We were even comparing the look of the wood and grain since both are natural finishes and they are actually quite a bit different. I wonder if Rondo is using some different species?? Either way I know alot of luthiers like Rico Jr use mahogany and people rave about them as well.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful guitar. Great job with the photos too.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats! These DC800s are amazing. I am in love with mine. Good to hear you are enjoying yours!


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 10, 2012)

boner achieved


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you played a RG2228? If so how do they compare in terms of quality and playability?


----------



## Dayn (Feb 10, 2012)

You magnificent bastard, that looks gorgeous.

Which honestly makes me want to slap you for letting it anywhere near that rock.  I _love_ the railway photos though, the colour of the metal and the guitar just works so beautifully.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 10, 2012)

Stunning guitar dude! I reaaaally want one of those things 

Awesome photos on the train tracks too btw!


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope my claro walnut top is more heavily figured than that. Don't get me wrong, I still think this is beautiful, but I just want a more extreme figure though.
The pics on the railroad inspire me to take pics on the railroad too. I'll do that when I get my Carvin.


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh man thats awesome gotta give it up for the top 


Amazing. Great shots out by the water too!


----------



## Galius (Feb 10, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Have you played a RG2228? If so how do they compare in terms of quality and playability?


Yes Ive played both ibanez 8s. The 2228 obviously was better than the RGA. But I personally feel that the overall quality and options are better with the Carvin. As far as the neck they feel similar. Im not a fan of bolt ons, plus I can't say im a fan of the ibanez 8s bridge and the pickups in the carvin blow away EMGs. I know they are using d,activators in the new ones so that's a plus. It may come down to preference to me but I think the carvin might have the edge especially being cheaper than the ibanez. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 10, 2012)

Dat TOP

Happy NERGD/NCD!
I hope it plays like hot butter <3

MAKE A VID.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just noticed how cool the grain on your maple neck is... I'm jealous.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, all these recent Carvins have me taking a hard look at them again. Kudos to Carvin for cranking out some great looking guitars and getting deeper in the ERG market.

The only real complaints I ever read about them is confusion around specs when you are asking for something unique. Aside from that, most people seem genuinely impressed with the how great they look and play.

Congrats!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh. My. Fuck. That is fucking gorgeous, best DC800 I've seen! Those pictures are beautiful, too.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 10, 2012)

Loving this!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 10, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I hope my claro walnut top is more heavily figured than that. Don't get me wrong, I still think this is beautiful, but I just want a more extreme figure though.
> The pics on the railroad inspire me to take pics on the railroad too. I'll do that when I get my Carvin.


 
yeah theres a place at my zoo where i could take a picture thats really similar to that railroad pic! might do it, though there are some other tracks in the middle of the woods where i could do it. might be kinda dangerous though 

zebov when you ordered did you ask for more figuring? i wanted my walnut to look more dark chocolatey brown and not like flamed koa so i just asked for a darker brown top, and there was no upcharge for that. hey, wouldnt it be badass if they offered ziricote tops...


----------



## Galius (Feb 10, 2012)

Dayn said:


> You magnificent bastard, that looks gorgeous.
> 
> Which honestly makes me want to slap you for letting it anywhere near that rock.  I _love_ the railway photos though, the colour of the metal and the guitar just works so beautifully.


 
Thanks man, it was just somewhere i went on a drive through town to find a spot and ran across this and thought it might be nice scenery. And I was VERY careful to set it on anything trust me lol.



DoomJazz said:


> Dat TOP
> 
> Happy NERGD/NCD!
> I hope it plays like hot butter <3
> ...


 
No it dosent...it plays like hot buttered SEX! haha
I may or may not make a vid, it all depends on if i have time and such.



RGA8 said:


> I just noticed how cool the grain on your maple neck is... I'm jealous.


 
I was wondering who else would notice that. Some of the grains that come to the surface almost have a spalt like quality to them. Make it unique which I dig.



guitarister7321 said:


> Oh. My. Fuck. That is fucking gorgeous, best DC800 I've seen! Those pictures are beautiful, too.


 
Thank you for the compliments sir, but ive been seeing some killer DC800s. Have you seen the burl top DC800 on carvins forum?? Its stunning. I almost wish I could get a bubinga top on one.

As far as the top not being an extreme figured pattern, I was hoping for more figuring but didnt know you could ask for that or else I may have asked. But in the end I really like how this one looks being as unique as it is. Its like one of those outcomes you really dont regret.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 10, 2012)

damn that's nice, starting to like walnut more & more. Love the contrasting top & back.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 10, 2012)

SYLrules88 said:


> yeah theres a place at my zoo where i could take a picture thats really similar to that railroad pic! might do it, though there are some other tracks in the middle of the woods where i could do it. might be kinda dangerous though
> 
> zebov when you ordered did you ask for more figuring? i wanted my walnut to look more dark chocolatey brown and not like flamed koa so i just asked for a darker brown top, and there was no upcharge for that. hey, wouldnt it be badass if they offered ziricote tops...



The railroad I have in mind is close to where I live. It curves through what appears to be a heavily wooded area.
It wouldn't be dangerous for you take pictures on any railroad except for a Maglev railroad, and those don't exist in the U.S. You'll hear the rumble of the diesel engines long before a train reaches you. If there are other railroad crossings a mile and a half away, you'll hear the horn.
I asked for the "busiest" claro walnut that they have.
Ziricote is one of several woods I wish Carvin offered. I like burled buckeye too.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 10, 2012)

One last question, how do the neck profiles compare?


----------



## Galius (Feb 10, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> One last question, how do the neck profiles compare?


 
Theyre pretty close if your meaning compared to the Ibanez necks.

Carvin DC800 Neck Dimensions: 

Radius = 20"
Neck Width at Nut = 2.15"
Neck Width at 24th fret = 3.03"
Thickness at 1st fret = .79"
Thickness at 12th fret = .88" 



Ibanez RG2228 Neck Dimensions: 

Radius = 16.929"
Neck Width at Nut = 2.135"
Neck Width at 24th fret = 3.07"
Thickness at 1st fret = .787"
Thickness at 12th fret = .846"


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 10, 2012)

Great pics, great guitar, great company! Congrats!


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 10, 2012)

they make that in 6 string version? cause I want one!!

beautiful guitar! congrats


----------



## geeman8 (Feb 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! Saving my pennies..........


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 10, 2012)

Wanna jam sometime? ;-P


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 10, 2012)

Gorgeous guitar! Congrats!
Very nice place too take the pictures too!


----------



## guitarneeraj (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks sweet.. ! Congrats man!


----------



## Galius (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just put it though its paces at practice and it slayed. Getting the sitar effect on the high E (open note only) after a couple days which is likely due to the difference in climate between california and Michigan so im going to have to tweak the truss rod. I can't get enough of this guitar though!!!


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 11, 2012)

Could it just be the nut is too low? Make sure you know it's the truss rod first.


----------



## Galius (Feb 11, 2012)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> Could it just be the nut is too low? Make sure you know it's the truss rod first.


I made the assumption because it was fine the first couple days but then wondered the same thing. Im gonna call carvin Monday. Maybe it is cut a tad low on that string and it only showed after the climate change? Im going to look it over in the meantime.


----------



## DeSouzaDan (Feb 11, 2012)

nice guitar! i ordered mine a couple of weeks ago so I'm still playing the waiting game. The post card they sent said it'd be finished by March 30th. can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Michael (Feb 12, 2012)

That's beautiful! Nice photos too.


----------



## vondano (Feb 12, 2012)

DeSouzaDan said:


> nice guitar! i ordered mine a couple of weeks ago so I'm still playing the waiting game. The post card they sent said it'd be finished by March 30th. can't wait!!!!!



same date for me!

we're carvin bro now!



the wait is unbearable


----------



## Tjore (Feb 12, 2012)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
I'm sorry, what?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 12, 2012)

Great axe and some very nicely composed photographs too - winning!


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 12, 2012)

Carvin never cease to disappoint. If I'm ever in the position to buy one of these badboys, I really am. Congrats on a stunning guitar. Beauty in simplicity.


----------



## Galius (Feb 12, 2012)

I adjusted the truss rod a bit and it took some of the buzz out, but its about where it should be so I think the high E is cut a tad low at the nut. It must have had a bit of excess bow on the neck when I got it and it wasnt noticable for the first couple days. Ive seen this on quite a few guitars, it happens now and then. I will call carvin to figure out replacing the nut. Still other than that I went over it on my workbench and its a flawless quality piece of work. Even the unplugged acoustics and sustain compared to some of my other guitars is insane.


----------



## Z4T888 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey brother, that is an absolutely nice guitar you got there, the pics have helped me decide to go with Claro.

I was thinking of getting satin finished plain black but decided to go "wood" since I have an RGA8 that is already black. I will be going with an Ash body, Maple neck


----------



## Pat_s1t (Feb 24, 2012)

Fuck dude, that's one of the tastiest Carvins I've seen ! HNGD!


----------



## Seventary (Feb 24, 2012)

Niceolini !! Congrats!! Nice pictures too.


----------



## Galius (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to get it back from Carvin. Everything was perfect except for the high E being cut a bit too low.


----------



## marday (Mar 3, 2012)

wow, this axe looks fucking great. congrats. such a beautiful guitar.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Mar 4, 2012)

This is officially my favorite Carvin. The simplicity of the aesthetics overall is just gorgeous. I love a great finish, and some of the crazy ones, but the clean look gives it such a jazzy feel. The lightness of the satin walnut is great, I prefer it over darker specimens. Congratulations


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet in every way [except maybe the one piece neck, would have done a 5 piece maple if all maple neck.] Very clean and classy looking. I like the options you chose, especially the NIN. 

Now if Carvin would only get the 27" scale happening on the 7 strings


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Mar 5, 2012)

multi-piece necks are overrated.


----------



## Diggi (Mar 5, 2012)

Galius said:


> Thanks guys. Me and my girl decided this was photo shoot worthy. Im already nailing out the specs on another one
> 
> BTW am I the only one that thinks my top looks like the love child of Claro and Flamed Koa?  Im not complaining though
> 
> ...




How is it for palm muting vs the RG2228, and is the scale length such that the lowest string feels tighter than that of the 2228?

Cheers to a cool axe dude!


----------



## Galius (Mar 5, 2012)

Diggi said:


> How is it for palm muting vs the RG2228, and is the scale length such that the lowest string feels tighter than that of the 2228?
> 
> Cheers to a cool axe dude!


 
I actually dont like the Ibanez 8 bridges much at all. The hipshot bridges seem to be the most comfortable bridges for palm muting IMO so this works out great on this guitar. As far as tensin it all depends on the strings you use since they are both the same scale length.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 6, 2012)

I keep coming back to see these photos, every other day pretty much. So much GAS!


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Agreed ^ , It just warms my heart... Beautiful guitar, and lovely photos. Thanks, videos soon?


----------



## Galius (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. I get her back from Carvin today so if i get a chance and aren't too chicken maybe i can do a short video at practice Wednesday. Hopefully they fixed the small issue......i have faith in them


----------



## Galius (Mar 6, 2012)

So I just got the guitar back. I can see they re-dressed the frets while they had it and the high E string has the clearance it needs at the first fret. It seems to play great but I can see that they filled the higer string slots with what I assume is superglue. When I talked to the tech on the phone he even said this was the less optimal fix and usually its best to replace the nut. I know alot of people use this method but I was to understand that this was supposed to be a last resort/temporary solution. So should this be accaptable for me to stick with or is this something I should call them about once again?

EDIT: I talked to Albert and he assured me that the procedure they used to fill string slots was just as good as if they were to replace the nut, and they wouldnt have done some crap fix if it wasnt going to actually fix the issue since they warranty the guitar for 5 years. Guess I will have to take his word.

Regardless the guitar feels better than ever with the new fret fress job.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a new guitar... I'd call them on it to get it right the first time. Iron out all the bugs now, because a year from now when the glue fails from use, you may regret not being able to fix any future issues then.


----------



## Galius (Mar 6, 2012)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> It's a new guitar... I'd call them on it to get it right the first time. Iron out all the bugs now, because a year from now when the glue fails from use, you may regret not being able to fix any future issues then.


Thats what I was thinking at first, but he swears up and down it will be fine. If something goes to shit later on I guess they will have to take care of it again.


----------



## ElvenCraft (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow this is an absolutely sick and beautiful guitar....very nice man.


----------



## djinn314 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sick guitar man! happy NGD!


----------



## Galius (Mar 7, 2012)

I was going to make a little video tonight at practice but when I pulled my camera out I realized I left my battery at home lol


----------



## dooredge (Mar 8, 2012)

Quite teh secksy axe mate! I am in love with my Carvin too. Great looking guitar!


----------



## Galius (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words about the guitar and pics! I cant wait to get my second DC800 in 7 weeks. I even went on a bike ride through town and found a nice place for a photo shoot for my NGD. I think the place I chose will fit nicely with the guitar


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 8, 2012)

yessssssssss


----------



## ilovefinnish (Apr 9, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## WorseThanUnit (Apr 18, 2012)

Great pics. The railroad pic is my wallpaper on my work pc.

I've got a Claro DC800 on the way with ship date of 6/18 and the wait is killing me...


----------



## Galius (Apr 18, 2012)

I feel ya. Waiting for this one was painfull but waiting for my 2nd is hell. Very flattering that i made someones desktop pic


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 19, 2012)

:/ I want


----------



## SpaceAboveSky (May 17, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## jonahkemp (May 17, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## Sean1242 (May 29, 2012)

What headstock did you oder? I can't decide whether or not to get the standard or the figured walnut headstock. I also want to thank you because your guitar made me want the walnut top 100%. Thanks!


----------



## Galius (May 29, 2012)

I just matched it with a figured walnut head stock. I haven't seen a dissapointing claro dc800 yet even all being different figuring on most. Its like a pleasant surprise no matter what it turns out like


----------



## Papaoneil (May 29, 2012)

im loving it


----------

